# IE Blocking Active X Controls



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Thats the message I get and can't figure out how to bypass it. It's only on my netbook with W7

Thanks

mike


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You'll see a 1/4" margin appear at the top of the web page. Right-click on the margin and select the option to allow Active X to run.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Nevada said:


> You'll see a 1/4" margin appear at the top of the web page. Right-click on the margin and select the option to allow Active X to run.


Thats extremely bad security advise to be giving especially since the OP did NOT specify if he is only being prompted from a certain website(s) that I would never let install unless I knew for sure the site was legit.

Computer security is all about asking the right questions first before blindly instructing people to click "OK"...


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Clicking on it does nothing and it comes up on CNN and other normal sites


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

On the one hand, Kari, Nevada's not exactly in the habit of blindly giving out bad advice; you might want to give the guy a bit more credit and be a bit more courteous.

On the OTHER hand, I DO agree with you - my first question as an IT pro was "Which website was it that was prompting you for this?" Can you copy and paste the URL (address) that you're at, when you get this message?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mikellmikell said:


> Clicking on it does nothing and it comes up on CNN and other normal sites


Once clicked on it should say do you want to install? You should be able to just click install.
Unless the computer security is set so high it won't do it.
In that case set it lower and see if you can get it to install, I never ran my security any higher then medium, and in 14 years never had one problem.
There are some that set to the highest and that just is not necessary as long as other precautions and security things are in place.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kari said:


> Thats extremely bad security advise to be giving especially since the OP did NOT specify if he is only being prompted from a certain website(s) that I would never let install unless I knew for sure the site was legit.
> 
> Computer security is all about asking the right questions first before blindly instructing people to click "OK"...


The risks are explained in the margin.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Once clicked on it should say do you want to install? You should be able to just click install.


It doesn't really need to install, since Active X should already be present, it just needs permission to run for that particular web page.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Nevada said:


> The risks are explained in the margin.


Regardless, when it comes to computer security there are never too many questions to ask first. You never assume nor answer any questions until you have all details. Had one of my own tech people answered blindly like you had, they would of had plenty to explain...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kari said:


> Regardless, when it comes to computer security there are never too many questions to ask first. You never assume nor answer any questions until you have all details. Had one of my own tech people answered blindly like you had, they would of had plenty to explain...


I notice that while you took the time to straighten me out, you didn't take the time to explain the security risks of allowing Active X access. Why is that?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Most Activex controls from reputable websites and programs are safe, however there are still a lot more that are not safe and exploits are often found in the controls that were thought to be safe...and from reputable companies. This also applies to even the latest IE versions and operating systems such as Win 7.

In the case of the OP, there are a lot of websites out there that will attempt to install a malicious ActiveX control._ Some applets are malicious and will create trojans, viruses and other malware on your PC. Many such applets are unknowingly downloaded by users from websites intent on hacking into the computer system and extracting information that they can use to the detriment of the user. _

This paragraph sums it up best._
Sadly, most users, not knowing better will click on the prompt to install regardless. This is very dangerous, and running an unsigned or untrusted control is like putting a gun to the users' head and asking the user if we should pull the trigger. Most users have no idea whether to pull the trigger or not._


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Kari is right.
On my laptop (a very nice Asus) I have my DSO's profile setup (her user name and profile) in such a way that she cannot run ANY activeX programs at all. She just isn't very "internet savoy" and I need to protect my laptop as much as I can.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I gotta side with Kari on this one; yes, most sites are perfectly legit in their requests for ActiveX control access. But it's those few non-legit ones that necessitate a forum like this one.  Additionally, most people could care less what the margin says; they just want the blasted bar to go away and so hey, they'll click allow. :gaptooth:


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I have the security set low to try to figure out the problem.

The basic problem is about 2 weeks ago it wouldn't recognize when I clicked on a link. Like if there's a linl in the middle of the page it wouldn't work I could right click and tell it to open but nothing would happen. It's not on all sites but it happens on some of the news and others. The warning wouldn't let me run active x it just tells me there's a problem. So I don't know if the two problems are related or not


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

mikellmikell said:


> I have the security set low to try to figure out the problem.
> 
> The basic problem is about 2 weeks ago it wouldn't recognize when I clicked on a link. Like if there's a linl in the middle of the page it wouldn't work I could right click and tell it to open but nothing would happen. It's not on all sites but it happens on some of the news and others. The warning wouldn't let me run active x it just tells me there's a problem. So I don't know if the two problems are related or not


Mike:

Post the *exact message* as there are several similar Activex control messages that have different ways of troubleshooting. Also a reference link to a known and reputable website where you get this message would be helpful.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I believe he did post that CNN was one of them and that sure is a reputable site.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I believe he did post that CNN was one of them and that sure is a reputable site.


Thanks, I missed that. It is at least a technically reputable site, news wise though...!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> Thanks, I missed that. It is at least a technically reputable site, news wise though...!


 LOL Very true~!


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Now I have "IE has modified this page to prevent cross scripting"??

CNN page that the airline CEO wants to get rid of the co pilot
3rd paragraph clicked on the Bllomberg link and thats what I get


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Mike:

IE8 has a cross scripting (XSS) filter that is supposed to prevent malicious websites from allowing code or programs on your pc...hence the message you are seeing. Something is definitely amiss with your IE8 settings.

Try this for a *temporary fix * that will turn off the XSS filter then report back if it works.

Click on Tools >> Internet Options

Select the Security Tab

Select Custom level

Scroll To The Bottom of the List.

Click Disable XSS Filter

Now go to cnn.com and see if you get the same error or not. 


Depending on how long ago you first started seeing the ActiveX errors, a system restore point may be the best option. I don't run Win 7 so I would defer this to Kung or others who may using it. They could then provide detailed instructions for you.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

OK got rid of that error but still can't click on an embedded link

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TRAVEL/09/06/ryanair.ceo.comments/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

The link I just put in I can't open it even by right clicking


----------

